# Your daily 'thing to be afraid of'



## daftandbarmy (21 Mar 2013)

Your 'daily thing to be afraid of'

That's reassuring: Nasa chief Charles Bolden's advice on asteroid heading for Earth - just pray 

Head of Nasa made statement at hearing held to establish what was being done and how much money is needed to better protect the planet for asteroids and meteors

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/thats-reassuring-nasa-chief-charles-boldens-advice-on-asteroid-heading-for-earth--just-pray-8543224.html

The mere idea of praying scares the hell out of me  ;D


----------



## Colin Parkinson (21 Mar 2013)

Nothing like a doomsday event issue to bring up when the budget axe is being swung.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (21 Mar 2013)

Asteroids, zombies, all the same thing.  Apocolypse preparations underway.  Who's laughing now.


----------



## Danjanou (21 Mar 2013)

Quick someone send a WngO to Bruce and Ben

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120591/


----------



## daftandbarmy (26 Mar 2013)

Have fun in the sun you Snowbirds: ;D

..Quick action by doctors save B.C. man from potentially-deadly snake bite

VANCOUVER - A British Columbia man who suffered a potentially-deadly snake bite in Costa Rica is recovering in a Vancouver hospital thanks to the quick work of a medical team and an emergency flight to Seattle to pick up an anti-venom drug.

The 61-year-old Metro Vancouver man was bitten by a poisonous snake while walking along a beach, and quickly developed symptoms ranging from the swelling of his leg and bleeding from his nose and eyes to kidney failure.

He was flown back to Vancouver where staff at Vancouver General Hospital and the B.C. Drug and Poison Information Centre managed to identify the kind of snake and began the search for an anti-venom drug.

The centre's director, Dr. Roy Purssell, says the drug was found at the Seattle zoo and an air ambulance was dispatched within hours to pick it up.

He says once the drug was administered the patient began to improve almost immediately.

The man is now listed in stable condition in hospital.

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/quick-action-doctors-save-b-c-man-potentially-232043603.html


----------



## cupper (27 Mar 2013)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Your 'daily thing to be afraid of'
> 
> That's reassuring: Nasa chief Charles Bolden's advice on asteroid heading for Earth - just pray
> 
> ...



I know that if I were to pray, it would just attact more of them. :nod:


----------



## Hawk (27 Mar 2013)

I'm still more afraid of snakes than asteroids! At least I can avoid snakes.


----------



## daftandbarmy (28 Mar 2013)

Al Gore Talks About Chemtrails on Ellen Show 
         
On Tuesday, former vice president Al Gore appeared on Ellen Degeneres’ NBC daytime talk show and admitted that scientists have “proposed” programs intended to “figure out a way to block out the sun,” an effort many argue is already underway via the “chemtrail” program.

http://www.infowars.com/al-gore-talks-about-chemtrails-on-ellen-show/ 


He'd make a great President... of Mars  :


----------



## daftandbarmy (6 Apr 2013)

Big... FO.... spider:


http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/giant-new-kind-of-tarantula-discovered-in-sri-lanka-8561530.html


----------



## cupper (6 Apr 2013)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Big... FO.... spider:
> 
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/giant-new-kind-of-tarantula-discovered-in-sri-lanka-8561530.html



I whistled while looking at the photo. My arachnophobic wife asked me what I was looking at. Now that scared me!


----------



## daftandbarmy (13 May 2013)

Definition of the 'worst case scenario':

Cliff climber and his dog stung to death by swarm of bees

http://metro.co.uk/2013/05/09/cliff-climber-and-his-dog-stung-to-death-by-swarm-of-bees-3747122/


----------



## daftandbarmy (13 May 2013)

Father, daughter killed after boulder falls on their tent on Whistler's Blackcomb Mountain

A North Vancouver father and daughter are dead after a boulder fell on their tent, killing both occupants inside, while they were camping on Blackcomb Mountain. 

The 49-year-old dad and his 10-year-old daughter went up the mountain Saturday for an overnight camping trip and ski tour. 

They were reported missing Sunday night after they missed a scheduled check-in a couple hours before. 
The bodies were found by search crews at about 11 a.m. Monday inside a tent located above an area called “The Windlip.”


Read more: http://www.theprovince.com/news/Father+daughter+killed+after+boulder+falls+their+tent+Whistler+Blackcomb+Mountain/8379126/story.html#ixzz2TEG8KLTC


----------



## daftandbarmy (26 Jul 2013)

Woman discovers flesh-eating maggots in her brain after holiday to Peru

A woman has spoken of her horror at discovering she had picked up flesh-eating maggots from her holiday to Peru, which had burrowed into her ear. 
  

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/destinations/southamerica/peru/10182776/Woman-discovers-flesh-eating-maggots-in-her-brain-after-holiday-to-Peru.html


----------



## Delaney1986 (26 Jul 2013)

aaaand I will never be visiting this thread. Ever. Again.


----------



## acen (26 Jul 2013)

My candidate if I ever return to the southern americas: the candiru fish.

http://www.damninteresting.com/the-terrifying-toothpick-fish/

Swims up your urethra if you are urinating in the water, jams tiny barbs out of it's side to lock itself in, and proceeds to eat it's surroundings in search of a vein. We simply called them dickfish.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (26 Jul 2013)

When I was doing some geophysics with my brother in Venezuela, I wore a condom for that very reason as we were wading through water quite a bit.


----------



## jollyjacktar (26 Jul 2013)

Woman, 28, squeezes infected 'insect bite' on stomach and discovers she is infested with 14 FLESH-EATING MAGGOTS after visiting Africa

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2377761/Woman-28-squeezes-infected-insect-bite-stomach-discovers-infested-14-FLESH-EATING-MAGGOTS-visiting-Africa.html#ixzz2aAQynctR 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Retired AF Guy (26 Jul 2013)

My favourite: _Ceratothoa imbricata_


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Jul 2013)

Delaney1986 said:
			
		

> aaaand I will never be visiting this thread. Ever. Again.









 ;D


----------



## a_majoor (27 Jul 2013)

Keaton always said, "I don't believe in God, but I'm afraid of him." 

Well I believe in God, and the only thing that scares me is Keyser Soze.


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Jul 2013)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> Keaton always said, "I don't believe in God, but I'm afraid of him."
> 
> Well I believe in God, and the only thing that scares me is Keyser Soze.



One of the best movies I've ever seen.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (27 Jul 2013)

> Squirrel infected with Bubonic Plague closes a handful of major US campgrounds...
> 
> Routine testing of a squirrel trapped July 16 revealed this week that it had fleas carrying the bubonic plague, forcing the closure of a handful of campgrounds in Los Angeles, according to officials...




http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2378986/Squirrel-infected-BUBONIC-PLAGUE-closes-major-US-campground.html


----------



## Danjanou (29 Jul 2013)

Colin P said:
			
		

> When I was doing some geophysics with my brother in Venezuela, I wore a condom for that very reason as we were wading through water quite a bit.



You know I wore a condom in a lot in Venezuela too, but for an entirely different reason.  8)


----------



## Cbbmtt (29 Jul 2013)

Maybe I can speak for some of me fellow recruits and say that most of us are afraid of failure.  


FAILURE


----------



## SeaKingTacco (29 Jul 2013)

Ooohkkaayy.....


----------



## Colin Parkinson (31 Jul 2013)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> You know I wore a condom in a lot in Venezuela too, but for an entirely different reason.  8)



One of the major exports of the country is;


----------



## daftandbarmy (31 Jul 2013)

Colin P said:
			
		

> One of the major exports of the country is;



Which reminds me of another good 'Daily Thing to be Afraid of':  ;D



Men with broken condoms: who and why?

Crosby RA, Yarber WL, Sanders SA, Graham CA, McBride K, Milhausen RR, Arno JN.


Source

College of Public Health, University of Kentucky, 121 Washington Avenue, Room 111C, Lexington, KY 40506-0003, USA. crosby@uky.edu


Abstract


OBJECTIVES: 

To identify (1) the prevalence of condom breakage, and demographic and sexuality-related differences among young men who have sex with women reporting and not reporting this event; (2) condom-specific behaviours associated with breakage.

METHODS: 

Young men (n = 278) attending a clinic for treatment of sexually transmitted infections (STIs) responded to an anonymous questionnaire aided by a CD recording of the questions. The samples were screened to include only men who had used a condom during penile-vaginal sex at least three times in the past 3 months. Condom-specific behaviours (including breakage) were assessed using these last three acts of condom use as the recall period. Correlates achieving bivariate significance were subjected to multivariate analysis.

RESULTS: 

Nearly one third (31.3%) of the men reported recent breakage. The breakage rate was 15%. Three correlates significantly distinguished between men who did and did not report breakage. Men who had past STIs were more likely to report breakage (adjusted odds ratio (AOR) 2.08), as were men who also reported condom slippage (AOR 2.72). Less self-efficacy for correct condom use was also significantly associated with breakage (AOR 1.07). Further, three condom-specific behaviours were significantly associated with breakage: allowing condoms to contact sharp objects (AOR 2.6), experiencing problems with the "fit or feel" of condoms (AOR 2.3) and not squeezing air from the receptacle tip (AOR 2.0).

CONCLUSIONS: 

Breakage may be common and may occur in a larger context of difficulties with condoms. STI clinics could potentially benefit some men by providing instructions on the correct use of condoms.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16870644


----------



## Colin Parkinson (31 Jul 2013)

I suffered a breakage with a cute Chinese girl, who's parents would not approve of her mingling with a white boy. thankfully my family doctor whom we called at an odd hour gave us some useful advice to help minimize any unplanned future events.  8)


----------



## CougarKing (6 Aug 2013)

A real "fatberg" ... :blotto: 

Link



> *15-ton ball of fat removed from London sewer*
> 
> LONDON (AFP) –* A 15-ton ball of congealed fat -- dubbed Britain's biggest ever "fatberg" -- was removed from a London sewer after a 10-day operation following complaints from local residents that their toilets would not flush.*
> 
> ...


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Aug 2013)




----------



## BeyondTheNow (5 Sep 2013)

Huge infestation of millipedes suspected of causing Australian train crash



> ..._it has since emerged that the crash could have happened after hundreds of Black Portuguese millipedes were found squashed in a slippery mess on the track._



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2412633/Huge-infestation-millipedes-suspected-causing-Australian-train-crash-making-tracks-slimy.html


----------



## Remius (5 Sep 2013)

Fear this:

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2002/10/1025_021025_GiantHornets.html

Giant.  Flesh melting.  Killer Wasps.

Google the image for Japanese wasp as well and feel the horror.


----------



## cupper (5 Sep 2013)

Crantor said:
			
		

> Fear this:
> 
> http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2002/10/1025_021025_GiantHornets.html
> 
> ...



MOTHER FU........

I googled. I scared.


----------



## daftandbarmy (6 Sep 2013)

Crantor said:
			
		

> Fear this:
> 
> http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2002/10/1025_021025_GiantHornets.html
> 
> Giant.  Flesh melting.  Killer Wasps.



You mean like Sarah Palin?  ;D


----------



## daftandbarmy (9 Sep 2013)

Enter the food chain....

Winnipeg man thwarts polar bear attack with cell phone

Garett Kolsun is grateful to be alive today after his encounter with a polar bear in Churchill Saturday. The Winnipeg man went to Churchill two weeks ago for his job. It was his first time in the northern town.

Kolsun was walking to where he was staying at around 1:30 Saturday morning, when he noticed something out of the corner of his eye.

"As I looked over, I could see a polar bear charging me. It was running full tilt torwards me," he said Monday, his voice still raspy from yelling. "So I turned to try to run to find someplace safe to go. But where I was there was no place to really go."

Kolsun said it was an industrial area, with mainly businesses, and no homes.

"So I turned on the bear and it just kept charging. It came up closer and I started yelling and screaming and trying to raise my arms up to keep the bear away from me as best I could," he said. "I kept running in circles and backwards and yelling, hollering for help and everything else."

He ran up to a bakery, and tried kicking open the front door.

"At that point the bear was basically right on top of me," he said. "I was yelling and screaming, trying to keep it away from me. Throughout all this it had swatted at me a few times and it had bit me."

Kolsun said he was desperate.

"So I pulled my cell phone out of my pocket, turned it on and the screen lit up," he said. "I turned it towards the bear, put it in his face and it stepped back."

It turned the tide.

"When it stepped back, luckliy it knocked over a planter. It startled the bear and it turned its head. So when it did, I just ran."

He finally found a house with some lights on outside, and someone home.

He said he doesn't even know who they were. "I was just happy to see some people," he said.

Kolsun called a cab and got checked out at the local hospital.

He said he has two puncture wounds on his hip where the bear's teeth went through his jacket and pants. And it tore his shirt.

"It pawed at me," he said. "It ripped my shirt a few times... I have scratches on my chest, some going down and a couple going sideways."

Kolsun said he's doing fine, a remarkable feat after coming eye to eye with the animal, which he guesses weighed 150 kg.

He downplays the accomplishment, though.

"I'm just a lucky guy who got away from a bear," he said.

His advice on handling polar bear encounters?

"When you're in Churchill, take a cab," he laughed. "Or drive. Don't walk after dark."

Manitoba Conservation said Monday the bear was caught on Saturday and is being assessed.

A government spokesperson seconded Kolsun's advice.

The bears are more active at this time of year, before the ice freezes, she said.

Among the precautions people should take - avoiding walking alone and drive or walk with a group of people.

And do not go out after dark, when polar bears are out.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manitoba/story/2013/09/09/mb-polar-bear-churchill-northern-manitoba-kolsun-attack-winnipeg.html


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Oct 2013)

Giant hornets kill 42 in China

Swarms of giant hornets have killed 42 people and injured 1,640 in China's northwestern province of Shaanxi in recent weeks, the official Xinhua news agency said on Thursday.

Authorities are destroying nests, putting up warning signs and raising public awareness via television, radio and the Internet, it said. Residents have been told to wear long sleeves when they go out, and not to try to drive away the swarms.

More at link

Go out?  Go out?  There's _giant_ hornets out there!!!


----------



## a_majoor (5 Oct 2013)

Maybe if we release them in Churchill, they will drive away the Polar Bears?      >


----------



## CougarKing (6 Oct 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Go out?  Go out?  There's _giant_ hornets out there!!!



Here's a pic of giant hornet queens from the same incident in China:


----------



## CougarKing (15 Oct 2013)

Exploding Toilets??  :blotto:

Yahoo News



> *Exploding toilet injures New York man*
> 
> By Lindsay Jolivet | Daily Buzz – Sun, 13 Oct, 2013.
> 
> ...


----------



## daftandbarmy (15 Oct 2013)

Another way to combine 'fear' and toilet

A San Antonio man visiting a Starbucks got more than just coffee when he went to its bathroom and discovered a snake in the toilet. Bruce Ahlswede came across the critter and alerted a store employee. “We went back in, watched it as it slithered back and around, down underneath the rim of the bowl and right inside.”

He got a picture of the snake before it disappeared and displayed it on the web, which unhinged many who saw it. Experts told CNN it is most likely a non-poisonous Texas rat snake, which has been known to find its way into plumbing systems.


Read more: http://newsfeed.time.com/2013/09/06/watch-snake-found-in-starbucks-toilet/#ixzz2hlISU6kV


----------



## cupper (15 Oct 2013)

Not poisonous, fine. But there are certain parts of the male anatomy that could easily be mistaken by a Rat Snake as being a rat. anic:


----------



## CougarKing (19 Nov 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

>



Speaking of spiders and arachnophobiacs...  

Yahoo News



> Recluse spider bite liquefies part of a woman’s ear
> 
> Some spiders are renowned for their size or the potency of their venom, but the bite of the notorious recluse spider is particularly nasty, as an unlucky 22-year-old woman from the Netherlands recently found out.
> 
> ...


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Nov 2013)

Three Letters:

RSM


----------



## cavalryman (19 Nov 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Three Letters:
> 
> RSM



The dreaded Recluse Spider Menace?


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Nov 2013)

cavalryman said:
			
		

> The dreaded Recluse Spider Menace?



Pfffttt.......one glare from these fellows have been known to freeze Sgts in their tracks and lessen the height of MCpls by two inches.


----------



## cupper (19 Nov 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Pfffttt.......one glare from these fellows have been known to freeze Sgts in their tracks and lessen the height of MCpls by two inches.



Hell, I once had to change my underware after experiencing  just a sideways glance.  :'(


----------



## daftandbarmy (21 Nov 2013)

For those of you who are already nervous in the Airborne service 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9woABVnFuc


----------



## CougarKing (20 Jun 2014)

Yikes.

From CBC via MSN news



> Updated: Fri, 20 Jun 2014 12:08:33 GMT | By The Associated Press, cbc.ca
> *Great white shark population surging, study says*
> 
> A report that scientists are calling one of the most comprehensive studies of great white sharks finds their numbers are surging in the ocean off the Eastern U.S. and Canada after decades of decline — bad news if you're a seal, but something experts say shouldn't instill fear in beachgoers this summer.
> ...


----------



## daftandbarmy (24 Jun 2014)

7.9 things to be afraid of on the West Coast:

http://news.nationalpost.com/2014/06/23/alaska-earthquake-sparks-tsunami-warning/


----------



## a_majoor (19 Jul 2014)

acen said:
			
		

> My candidate if I ever return to the southern americas: the candiru fish.
> 
> http://www.damninteresting.com/the-terrifying-toothpick-fish/
> 
> Swims up your urethra if you are urinating in the water, jams tiny barbs out of it's side to lock itself in, and proceeds to eat it's surroundings in search of a vein. We simply called them dickfish.



Your not the only one who is afraid: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBxEyUtmhKs


----------



## daftandbarmy (20 Jul 2014)

Meanwhile, the big 'un is just around the corner...


What Are the Chances of a  Devastating Pandemic Occurring in the Next 50 Years? 

Fairly likely. 

Larry Brilliant discussed this issue during a 2006 TED talk. In the talk, he said that he had done a study with top epidemiologists. In that study, 90% of them said they thought there would be a pandemic within their children's or grandchildren's lifetimes, where: 
•1 billion people would get sick
•165 million would die
•There would be a global recession and depression
•and there would be $1-3 trillion cost to the economy

And it's easy to see why. There are a few facets of modern society that make a devastating pandemic not only possible, but likely. 

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/quora/what-are-the-chances-of-a_b_3839785.html


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Jul 2014)

World's largest aquatic insect specimen reportedly found in China

What appears to be the world's largest flying aquatic insect was discovered earlier this month in China's Sichuan province, officials there say.

According to the Insect Museum of West China, an expedition to the outskirts of Chengdu in mid-July returned dobsonflies with 8.3-inch wingspans and "giant snake-like fangs." Previously, the largest-known aquatic insect was the South American helicopter damselfly, which had a wingspan measuring 7.5 inches.

More at link


----------



## daftandbarmy (23 Jul 2014)

Go Pork Scratchings!


Health myths busted: Can too much sleep kill you and is popcorn is good for you? 

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/health-myths-busted-can-much-3902339#ixzz38Jnv0YHL 
Follow us: @DailyMirror on Twitter | DailyMirror on Facebook


http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/health-myths-busted-can-much-3902339


----------



## a_majoor (1 Aug 2014)

People with power and far too much time on their hands:

http://online.wsj.com/articles/offices-adopt-safety-protocols-meant-for-the-field-1406515193



> *Safety Cops Patrol the Office For High Heels*
> Companies Move Mandates Indoors; 'Avoid Bread'
> 
> By RACHEL FEINTZEIG and ALEXANDRA BERZON CONNECT
> ...


----------



## stealthylizard (1 Aug 2014)

That's the new reality of the civilian work force.  I have about 100 cards pre-written about the potential hazard of slips, trips and falls when walking.  There is only so much job safety analysis you can do about walking through farmer's fields for 3 years.


----------



## cupper (1 Aug 2014)

Someone want to explain how holding open an elevator door is a safety hazard?

There is a reason for the safety system that causes the door to not close or reopen when it encounters an object blocking it's path.

I know from personal experience that there can be some really stupid implementations of policy. Was written up on a job site a few years ago for not having my hard hat on. The fact that I took it off because I was looking out over the face of a 30' high retaining wall to take a photograph, and didn't want it to fall and hit the workers below didn't seem to be sufficient enough reason for the safety officer who happened to be there. After a 30 minute discussion in the Project Managers office we came to an amicable agreement that the report would be appropriately filled in the trash and that the safety officer should focus on actual safety violations such as the broken safety rail 10' from where I was taking the photo.


----------



## stealthylizard (1 Aug 2014)

Safety system could malfunction.  

Safety isn't about what "will" happen, it's about what "could" happen, or has happened because of someone being complacent or a general moron.  It's also why companies tend to hire people for safety that haven't been in the industry.  Everything to them is a potential safety hazard, even if the odds of it happening are astronomical.  The more time you spend on a job, the less hazardous everything starts to look.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (1 Aug 2014)

stealthylizard said:
			
		

> Safety system could malfunction.



Happened about 20 years ago in the Lord Elgin in Ottawa. Brit tourist got caught  between the doors on the elevator and ended up getting decapitated.


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Aug 2014)

Check your unused spare rooms...   

Enormous wasps' nest covers bed in UK woman's spare bedroom

A gigantic nest made by 5000 wasps was the last thing a man expected to find on a bed in a rarely-used spare bedroom in his mother's home.

In order to make their nearly one-metre wide by about 45-centimetre nest over up to three months, the insects chewed through the single bed's mattress and pillows.

The woman, who lives in the Winchester home alone, had not been in the spare bedroom during this time.

.....

"In 45 years I have never seen anything like it. There must have been 5000 wasps. It's amazing that the woman didn't realise she was living with them."

More at link






Couldn't she hear them??


----------



## theforcewithin (28 Aug 2014)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Check your unused spare rooms...
> 
> Enormous wasps' nest covers bed in UK woman's spare bedroom
> 
> ...



I wouldn't even know how to start cleaning that up... 

I guess at least it wasn't a nest of snakes slithering around the room. :S


----------



## daftandbarmy (29 Aug 2014)

Incurable, potentially pandemic-like, diseases always kind of creeped me out:

The Ebola virus could eventually infect 20,000 people and the actual number of current cases may already be two to four times higher than reported, the World Health Organization says.

The United Nations health agency released a road map on Thursday with its $490-million US plan to try to contain the outbreak in nine months.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/ebola-outbreak-cases-could-exceed-20-000-who-says-1.2749071


----------



## Robert0288 (29 Aug 2014)

That and the entire bleeding from the inside out through every orifice.


----------



## theforcewithin (29 Aug 2014)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Incurable, potentially pandemic-like, diseases always kind of creeped me out:
> 
> The Ebola virus could eventually infect 20,000 people and the actual number of current cases may already be two to four times higher than reported, the World Health Organization says.
> 
> ...



Ok, yeah, this is pretty damn creepy. I'd take that bed of wasps over a pandemic.

In our day and age, I wonder if it's even possible to contain something like this and how accurate the estimate could/will be. Who knows how many people have already "slipped under the radar" and moved from the main "infected area"... 

It's apparently getting worse: http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/ebola-spreads-to-senegal-after-student-evades-health-monitors-1.2750314


----------



## cupper (29 Aug 2014)

If you really want to be afraid, read this.

Scary for me, I live only 20 miles from the lab in question.


----------



## cupper (29 Aug 2014)

*The Co-Discoverer Of Ebola Never Imagined An Outbreak Like This*

http://www.npr.org/blogs/goatsandsoda/2014/08/29/344257046/the-co-discoverer-of-ebola-never-imagined-an-outbreak-like-this



> As a young scientist in Belgium, Peter Piot was part of a team that discovered the Ebola virus in 1976.
> 
> He took his first trip to Africa to investigate this mysterious disease. In the Democratic Republic of Congo, he met people who had contracted it. "I'll never forget the glazed eyes, the staring and the pain ... this type of expression in the eyes ... telling me I'm going to die," says Piot. "That I'll never forget."
> 
> ...


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Aug 2014)

cupper said:
			
		

> If you really want to be afraid, read this.
> 
> Scary for me, I live only 20 miles from the lab in question.



Excellent book.  I lent it to someone and never got it back.


----------



## cupper (19 Sep 2014)

Remember these guys?



			
				Crantor said:
			
		

> Fear this:
> 
> http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2002/10/1025_021025_GiantHornets.html
> 
> ...



It seems that the Japanese Honey Bee has developed defenses against them. Murder Squishing.

http://www.npr.org/blogs/krulwich/2014/09/19/349645420/-murdersquishing-them-to-death-how-little-bees-take-on-enormous-hornets?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=npr&utm_term=nprnews&utm_content=20140919

Here is a video of the process in action. WOW!

http://youtu.be/TkIvM0dKhS8


----------



## daftandbarmy (20 Sep 2014)

Anyone within site of a water cooling tower? Anyone?

The Chernobyl disaster (Ukrainian: Чорнобильська катастрофа, Chornobylska Katastrofa – Chornobyl Catastrophe; also referred as Chernobyl or the Chornobyl accident) was a catastrophic nuclear accident that occurred on 26 April 1986 at the Chernobyl Nuclear Power Plant in Ukraine (then officially the Ukrainian SSR), which was under the direct jurisdiction of the central authorities of the Soviet Union. An explosion and fire released large quantities of radioactive particles into the atmosphere, which spread over much of the western USSR and Europe.

The Chernobyl disaster is the worst nuclear power plant accident in history in terms of cost and casualties,[1] and is one of only two classified as a level 7 event (the maximum classification) on the International Nuclear Event Scale (the other being the Fukushima Daiichi nuclear disaster in 2011).[2] The battle to contain the contamination and avert a greater catastrophe ultimately involved over 500,000 workers and cost an estimated 18 billion rubles (18 billion $USD) .[3][4] During the accident itself 31 people died, and long-term effects such as cancers and deformities are still being accounted for.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chernobyl_disaster


----------



## daftandbarmy (24 Sep 2014)

Death from above.... wayyyyyyyyyy above:


Nicaragua meteorite strike raises concerns over undetected space objects 

A meteorite believed to have originated from the "Pitbull" asteroid just misses landing on Managua airport 

A meteorite that landed "like a bomb", narrowly missing Nicaragua's main airport, has raised concerns over scientists' ability to track space objects on potential collision courses with Earth. 

Officials said they "thanked God" there were no injuries as the rock landed in Managua, a sprawling city of 1.2 million people, where it left a crater 40ft wide and 16ft deep. 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/centralamericaandthecaribbean/nicaragua/11082751/Nicaragua-meteorite-strike-raises-concerns-over-undetected-space-objects.html


----------



## daftandbarmy (29 Sep 2014)

Cancer victim 'came back to life' in her grave

Visitors to a cemetery in Greece claim they heard a woman shouting from inside her coffin and dug her up, only for her to die for a second time 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/greece/11124954/Cancer-victim-came-back-to-life-in-her-grave.html


----------



## daftandbarmy (2 Oct 2014)

Meanwhile, in Australia...


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Oct 2014)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, in Australia...



Yep, drove over one there (not sure if it was already dead beforehand) that went from one side of the road to the other.....


----------



## daftandbarmy (2 Oct 2014)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Yep, drove over one there (not sure if it was already dead beforehand) that went from one side of the road to the other.....



What... is.... it?


----------



## Loachman (3 Oct 2014)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> What... is.... it?



A road? It's a long, flat, grey thing that cars drive on.


----------



## cupper (3 Oct 2014)

Loachman said:
			
		

> A road? It's a long, flat, grey thing that cars drive on.



And ironically, the same definition can be given to the snake when it gets run over in the middle of the road. ;D


----------



## Good2Golf (4 Oct 2014)

Loachman said:
			
		

> A road? It's a long, flat, grey thing that cars drive on. *But that's not important right now, and please, stop calling me Shirley!*"



There, FTFY.  :nod:


----------



## dapaterson (4 Oct 2014)

Loachman said:
			
		

> A road? It's a long, flat, grey thing that cars drive on* pilots follow when the GPS is broken or the Navigator is too hung over.*



Fixed that for you.  Isn't that what IFR stands for?


----------



## Loachman (6 Oct 2014)

I've never had a navigator, in any sense of the word "had".


----------



## GAP (6 Oct 2014)

Denial, denial, denial......


----------



## daftandbarmy (6 Oct 2014)

Jack Knox: Exotic plagues rarely the scariest thing we face 

She found me stuffing shells into the shotgun. This caused her to cock an eyebrow. “Spider in the kitchen?” I shook my head. “Ebola in Texas. I’m shooting the neighbours, just to be safe.” She paused. “Make sure to aim for their brains.” My turn to pause. “No, you’re thinking of zombies.” 

My turn to pause. “No, you’re thinking of zombies.” Well, we had a healthy chuckle about that. (And BTW: new season of The Walking Dead begins next weekend. So excited!) The moment of levity was a welcome respite from the grim reality that the Ebolapocalypse is upon us, with one (1) case of the disease diagnosed in North America. Better stockpile the backyard bunker, dear, the plague will surely be getting off the plane at YYJ by Thursday. On the other hand, I have in the past been accused — with lamentable justification — of overreacting to the exotic health scare du jour. It was in 2001 that I chased the dog out of the house, just in case he tracked in that year’s hoof-and-mouth disease outbreak. In 2002, it was the mid-Island discovery of Cryptococcus neoformans, an airborne fungus, that had me rolling up the windows and holding my breath every time I drove past Parksville. 

- See more at: http://www.timescolonist.com/news/local/jack-knox-exotic-plagues-rarely-the-scariest-thing-we-face-1.1414658#sthash.C5RJy264.dpuf


----------



## CougarKing (13 Oct 2014)

When one can of Raid just isn't enough...

Yahoo News



> *6,000 Venomous Spiders Force US Couple From Dream Home*
> 
> IB Times – Sat, Oct 11, 2014
> 
> ...


----------



## Kirkhill (13 Oct 2014)

See your spiders....

Raise you a leech



> Backpacker had 3-inch-long leech living up her nose
> Doctors spent half an hour removing the leech which backpacker says was "as long as my forefinger and as fat as my thumb"
> 
> Miss Liverani, originally from Glasgow, told the Sunday Mail: "Two weeks before I came home from Asia, I started having nosebleeds but I'd fallen off a motorbike so thought I'd burst a blood vessel.
> ...



Link

And what's a good story without pictures?


----------



## daftandbarmy (13 Oct 2014)

Man survives being shot by hunting partner, mauled by grizzly bear near Fernie
The pair was hunting at around 9 a.m. when the bear attacked, according to a B.C. Ministry of Environment news release.
David Fairbanks, a spokesman for STARS air ambulance, said the man, 56, was not only mauled, but also shot by his hunting partner who was trying to neutralize the animal.
The incident took place in the bush about nine kilometres south of Fernie. 
Conservation officers and other first responders rushed to the scene. The victim was driven out of the forested area on an ATV and flown by helicopter to a Calgary hospital in stable condition. The officers remained at the attack site to investigate the incident.
Grizzly encounters near Fernie are common, particularly in the nearby Flathead Valley, where there are more than 150 of the bears -- one per 15 square kilometres -- according to the city’s tourism website.
Sunday’s attack comes one year after a group of hunters in Fernie were attacked by a mother grizzly bear who became defensive of her cub. In that attack, the bear bore down on one hunter, pushing him about six meters down a steep trail near the peak of Proctor Mountain. The man used his bear spray and the grizzly retreated, but then went after the other hiker. One of the men pulled out a gun and shot the bear at close range. Both men in that case were treated and released.
More recently, Calgary hunter Rick Cross was killed last month by a grizzly bear in Kananaskis Country when he came upon a female with her cub. It was ruled a defensive attack because of the cub and a freshly killed deer carcass in the area.
In May, a 59-year-old Washington state hunter was shot and killed during a bear hunt in northern B.C.
U.S. resident Shirley Cooper told the Longview Daily News that her husband, Jeff Cooper, had been hunting a grizzly bear with two guides at the time of his death. He had wounded the bear, then tracked the bear down the next morning with help from the guides. It was then that the bear charged and everyone in the party fired their guns. A lone bullet struck Cooper.
Dave Tyreman, a spokesman for North District RCMP, said at the time that police were investigating the man’s death, which happened about 112 kilometres south of Houston.
Mounties could not immediately be reached for an update on that investigation.
http://www.vancouversun.com/technology/Hunter+hospital+after+grizzly+bear+attack+near+Fernie/10285381/story.html


----------



## Good2Golf (13 Oct 2014)

D&B, to make sure I'm getting this right, the thing to be afraid of is hunting partners with lousy aim?


----------



## ohhenry5150 (14 Oct 2014)

Crazy people like this nurse who killed 38 of her patients because she found them or their relatives annoying!

http://www.news.com.au/world/europe/nurse-killed-38-patients-she-found-annoying/story-fnh81p7g-1227089486979

" A NURSE was arrested for killing as many as 38 patients because she found them or their relatives annoying, police said.
Daniela Poggiali, a 42-year-old resident of the Italian town of Lugo, was taken into custody over the weekend and booked for the alleged slaying of 78-year-old patient Rosa Calderoni, who died from an injection of potassium.
Calderoni had been admitted to the hospital with a routine illness before she died unexpectedly.
Tests showed she died with a high amount of potassium, which can provoke cardiac arrest, in her bloodstream, according to the Central European News.
Her death triggered an investigation, which found that 38 others had died mysteriously while Poggiali was on duty, the news agency reported.
One of Poggiali’s fellow nurses described her as a "cold person but always eager to work", according to CEN.
Another one of Poggiali’s colleagues said the accused nurse was once reported for giving powerful laxatives to patients at the end of her shift to make work tougher for nurses working after her "


----------



## Haggis (14 Oct 2014)

ohhenry5150 said:
			
		

> Another one of Poggiali’s colleagues said the accused nurse was once reported for giving powerful laxatives to patients at the end of her shift to make work tougher for nurses working after her "



That's a pretty crappy thing to do.

(sorry.... couldn't resist) :sorry:


----------



## cupper (14 Oct 2014)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> D&B, to make sure I'm getting this right, the thing to be afraid of is hunting partners with lousy aim?



Or bears that take human shields. :nod:


----------



## daftandbarmy (14 Oct 2014)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> D&B, to make sure I'm getting this right, the thing to be afraid of is hunting partners with lousy aim?



AND very cunning bears who know exactly when to put a human between them and a bullet  ;D


----------



## CougarKing (19 Oct 2014)

BEHOLD...the Goliath Spider!!!!

 ;D






Yahoo News/Live Science



> *Goliath Encounter: Puppy-Sized Spider Surprises Scientist in Rainforest*
> 
> By Tanya Lewis | LiveScience.com – Sat, 18 Oct, 2014
> 
> ...


----------



## daftandbarmy (20 Oct 2014)

People, easily way more scary. At least houses have an excuse:

What’s Scarier, Haunted Houses or Haunted People?

http://www.wired.com/2014/10/geeks-guide-haunted-houses/


----------



## cupper (5 Nov 2014)

The World Squirrel Conspiracy just got a lot scarier!

*How Arctic ground squirrels use steroids to bulk up for winter*
U of T research team discovers how they avoid nasty side effects

http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/how-arctic-ground-squirrels-use-steroids-to-bulk-up-for-winter-1.2824755



> Rodents pumped up on steroids run wild across the Canadian tundra each summer. Now, new research has uncovered how they do it without succumbing to nasty side effects like "roid rage."
> 
> In the summer, Arctic ground squirrels of both sexes have levels of testosterone and other "male" steroid hormones or androgens in their blood that are 10 to 200 times that of other ground squirrels.
> 
> ...




​


----------



## daftandbarmy (6 Nov 2014)

This REALLY scares me: 

B.C. legislature guards to be armed with guns

http://www.timescolonist.com/news/local/b-c-legislature-guards-to-be-armed-with-guns-1.1526391


----------



## cupper (6 Nov 2014)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> This REALLY scares me:
> 
> B.C. legislature guards to be armed with guns
> 
> http://www.timescolonist.com/news/local/b-c-legislature-guards-to-be-armed-with-guns-1.1526391



I'd only start worrying when they start arming them with crossbows and trebuchet. Then you know the world has gone to crap.


----------



## a_majoor (10 Nov 2014)

You know, this could explain an awful lot of what is going on in the world...

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/virus-that-makes-humans-more-stupid-discovered-9849920.html



> *Virus that 'makes humans more stupid' discovered*
> 
> A virus has been discovered that affects cognitive abilities in healthy people
> BEN TUFFT   Sunday 09 November 2014
> ...


----------



## Tibbson (10 Nov 2014)

Kirkhill said:
			
		

> See your spiders....
> 
> Raise you a leech
> 
> ...



There is no way thats a leach.  It looks nothing like my brother in law.


----------



## OldSolduer (11 Nov 2014)

Schindler's Lift said:
			
		

> There is no way thats a leach.  It looks nothing like my brother in law.



Good one......

I am afraid of further direction from Ottawa......


----------



## daftandbarmy (14 Nov 2014)

Kayakers stalked by hammerhead shark for two miles

Two friends had some unwelcome company while kayaking off Florida 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/destinations/northamerica/usa/11230400/Kayakers-stalked-by-hammerhead-shark-for-two-miles.html


----------



## cupper (16 Nov 2014)

I'd be very afraid. There are certain times when chocolate is necessary to ward off the evil demons that try and possess the better half when the moon is full. >

*The world’s biggest chocolate-maker says we’re running out of chocolate*

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2014/11/15/the-worlds-biggest-chocolate-maker-says-were-running-out-of-chocolate/?hpid=z4



> There's no easy way to say this: You're eating too much chocolate, all of you. And it's getting so out of hand that the world could be headed towards a potentially disastrous (if you love chocolate) scenario if it doesn't stop.
> 
> Those are, roughly speaking, the words of two huge chocolate makers, Mars, Inc. and Barry Callebaut. And there's some data to back them up.
> 
> ...



It's a good thing I will be in Hershey for a conference this coming week. Will have to stock up.


----------



## daftandbarmy (21 Nov 2014)

Grandfather burned alive, trapped in industrial oven

Future son-in-law accidentally trapped Alan Catterall in industrial oven used to manufacture kayaks, switching it on to 280C and burning grandfather alive 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/law-and-order/11243569/Grandfather-burned-alive-trapped-in-industrial-oven.html


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Nov 2014)

And boys and girls that is why you use the Lockout-tagout .......


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Nov 2014)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Grandfather burned alive, trapped in industrial oven
> 
> Future son-in-law accidentally trapped Alan Catterall in industrial oven used to manufacture kayaks, switching it on to 280C and burning grandfather alive



"Accidentally".....sure....   

But what a horrible way to die.


----------



## daftandbarmy (21 Nov 2014)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> And boys and girls that is why you use the Lockout-tagout .......



Looks like a chastity belt mechanism of some kind


----------



## daftandbarmy (28 Jan 2015)

Nuclear weapons? Haven't killed nearly as many as the mosquito...

http://udderlypettable.com/the-21-most-deadly-animals-on-earth/21/


----------



## daftandbarmy (6 Feb 2015)

Tuna louse? Ewwww....

Mystery tuna creature is tongue-eating parasite, says expert

The Natural History Museum says that the head probably belongs to a Cymothoa exigua, or tongue-eating louse 


The tiny creature discovered in a tin of tuna by a Nottingham mother is a tongue-eating louse, scientists believe. 


Zoe Butler was amazed to find a pair of eyes staring up at her when she opened the can of Princes tuna chunks. 


The tiny tuna monster has set Twitter abuzz with explanations. The search for answers has been dubbed #tunagate. 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/science/science-news/11392825/Mystery-tuna-creature-is-tongue-eating-parasite-says-expert.html


----------



## CougarKing (8 Aug 2015)

Hickory Tussock Moth Caterpillar: a lot more harmful that it looks!  >

CTV News video



> *Watch out for caterpillar that packs a venomous punch*
> 
> (...FULL VIDEO REPORT AT LINK ABOVE)


----------



## CougarKing (11 Aug 2015)

The Tarantula Hawk Wasp!!!  :blotto:

Yahoo Video



> *Absurd Creatures | Tarantula Hawk*
> by Wired 1:42 mins
> In the world of horrifyingly painful stinging creatures, the tarantula hawk ranks so high that the actual scientific advice if you're stung is to lie down and scream. Dandy if you're a human, but if you are a tarantula, the wasp's prey, it's even worse.
> 
> (...SNIPPED)


----------



## CougarKing (19 Aug 2015)

As menacing as it looks, this spider isn't lethal in its bite:

Yahoo Daily Buzz








> *Thanks Australia: Massive spider with hundreds of babies cover electricity meter*
> By Karina Nowysz | Daily Buzz – Tue, 18 Aug, 2015
> 
> It’s clear based on this terrifying photo that Australia may be home to some of the creepiest crawlers ever.
> ...


----------



## dimsum (19 Aug 2015)

Agreed.  As far as 8-legged things go in Oz, the small ones are the ones you should be afraid of - they don't know how to control the amount of venom per bite.


----------



## daftandbarmy (15 Sep 2015)

2015 Shark attack bites Tracking Map

Unfortunately some media outlets sensationalize some shark interactions as full blown killer sharks on the loose. However, as you see in the map below shark bites and attacks are not that common. If you notice the most shark bites are clustered on the Eastern coast of Florida. This is due to rough surf which creates limited visibility for the sharks.

Of course with surf comes surfers. More people in the water leads to the possibility of more interactions. Do not let this alarm you. Once you click on an article, it will give you the details of the incident, which is normally a small ankle bite or small laceration on a hand.

The map actually has categories (bites, fatal and interactions) on the left hand side. If you cannot see these in your browser, click on the top right button at the top of the map to open in full screen. The map is intended to show how rare shark interactions are. There are millions of people in the waters every day, if sharks were crazy killers, the map would be filled to the brim, but it’s not. Did you know Bill Gates says you should be more worried about pesky mosquitoes than sharks? So be safe and enjoy the waters.

http://www.trackingsharks.com/2015-shark-attack-bites-tracking-map/


----------



## Teager (15 Sep 2015)

Well there's some good facts that make me feel somewhat better about the ocean. Vending machines kill more people each year than sharks do so beware of the vending machine.  >


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Sep 2015)

Teager said:
			
		

> Vending machines kill more people each year than sharks do so beware of the vending machine.  >



We were just talking about that yesterday.  If I were a first responder where someone was stuck under a vending machine, I'd be laughing too hard to render assistance....   ;D


----------



## BinRat55 (16 Sep 2015)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> We were just talking about that yesterday.  If I were a first responder where someone was stuck under a vending machine, I'd be laughing too hard to render assistance....   ;D


----------



## CougarKing (18 Oct 2015)

Being stuck in an elevator with Paris Hilton...

 :blotto:

US weekly magazine



> *Paris Hilton Gets Stuck in Elevator While In China, Totally Freaks Out*
> CELEBRITY NEWS
> OCT. 16, 2015 AT 6:03PM BY WILL MENDELSON
> 
> ...




EDIT: (Link to Shanghaiist website removed for article below because the video at the source contained profanity and violates site guidelines)



> *Paris Hilton freaks out after getting trapped in an elevator in Beijing*
> 
> After touching down in China, Paris Hilton was quick to experience the country's somewhat lax safety standards, filming the commotion after she found herself stuck in an elevator.
> 
> ...


----------



## daftandbarmy (18 Oct 2015)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> Being stuck in an elevator with Paris Hilton...
> 
> :blotto:
> 
> ...



Explains why the guy barfed...


----------



## daftandbarmy (21 Oct 2015)

El Niño Brings Extremely Venomous Sea Snakes To California

The snakes have made themselves at home in the abnormally warm water off the California coast.

There's no guarantee El Niño will bring rain to a drought-stricken California, but it has brought venomous sea snakes.

People in the southern California city of Oxnard stumbled across a highly venomous yellow-bellied sea snake on the beach last week. 

"I didn't want some young kid not knowing what it was ... pick it up and possibly get injured," Bob Forbes, who found the snake, told ABC News. Forbes said he put the two-foot-long animal in a bucket with water and brought it home to ensure "people were safe from it." He called the authorities, but the snake soon died, according to ABC. (Other beachgoers who reported seeing a snake the previous day likely encountered the same one Forbes did.)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/sea-snake-california-el-nino_56251c7de4b0bce34701797b?ncid=fcbklnkushpmg00000063


----------



## daftandbarmy (1 Nov 2015)

21 Phobias You May Never Have Heard Of

https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/cutting-edge-leadership/201510/21-phobias-you-may-never-have-heard


----------



## CougarKing (3 Dec 2015)

Just what were the rats being fed to get to this size???  

Yahoo News



> *Giant Mutant Rat Scares The Living Daylights Out Of Med Students*
> Yahoo NewsYahoo News – Wed, 2 Dec, 2015
> 
> *Rats scurrying around are never much fun but when you see one the size of a CAT, you know something is up.*
> ...


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (3 Dec 2015)

Actually, it looks like a Coypu to me, the nose (little flatter) would be the main give away.

But larger rats, the size of cats, have been appearing everywhere they get fed better and (likely) human food laced with growth hormones.

Here's a British article from April 2014: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2595871/Jack-Russell-Max-catches-huge-rat-Tunbridge-Wells-residents-warn-invasion.html


----------



## GR66 (3 Dec 2015)

My grandfather used to talk about working nights in Old Montreal near the Port many years ago and they'd often take their meal break in the alley out back of the building where he worked.  He says the sewer rats there where HUGE and one time saw a particularly large rat take down a cat.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Dec 2015)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Actually, it looks like a Coypu to me, the nose (little flatter) would be the main give away.
> 
> But larger rats, the size of cats, have been appearing everywhere they get fed better and (likely) human food laced with growth hormones.
> 
> Here's a British article from April 2014: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2595871/Jack-Russell-Max-catches-huge-rat-Tunbridge-Wells-residents-warn-invasion.html



The rat in the article doesn't look any bigger than the Norwegian browns that I've seen all my life.


----------



## cupper (3 Dec 2015)

No worse that the rats I've seen on the Halifax waterfront at night.

Especially the ones that hang out at the ferry terminal. (Norwegian Browns there too)

Saw one take out a pigeon while I was on the observation deck.


----------



## daftandbarmy (4 Dec 2015)

eek...

Giant lizard gives Australian man a fright – then a photo op 

A 1.5m long goanna gave a man a fright when it scaled the outside of his home. Eric Holland had been working in his shed in Thurgoona, New South Wales, when he saw the unexpected visitor darting across his property. Holland, who managed to snap a picture of the goanna, said: “I saw movement as I came out of the shed and I had a look and thought, bloody hell what is this thing? When I recovered from the shock I went inside and got a camera.” Goannas are often found in eastern Australia but generally live in the bush. They are typically wary of humans but are considered potentially dangerous on account of their bite. This one, thought to be a lace monitor goanna, hasn’t been spotted since it scampered away. A spokesman for the NSW Office of Environment and Heritage said the lace monitor could grow up to two metres in length and weigh up to 20kg.

http://www.theguardian.com/world/picture/2015/dec/04/giant-lizard-gives-australian-man-a-fright-then-a-photo-op


----------



## dimsum (5 Dec 2015)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> eek...
> 
> Giant lizard gives Australian man a fright – then a photo op
> 
> ...



Most Aussies just call him "George".


----------



## daftandbarmy (5 Dec 2015)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Most Aussies just call him "George".



or 'bush tucker'


----------



## daftandbarmy (8 Dec 2015)

'Burglar' eaten by alligator as he hid from police

Matthew Riggins, 22, is thought to have jumped into a lake to escape a police search team 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/howaboutthat/12039325/Burglar-eaten-by-alligator-as-he-hid-from-police.html


----------



## CougarKing (14 Dec 2015)

Shanghaiist



> *LOOK: Human-sized Chinese giant salamander collected from cave outside of Chongqing*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## daftandbarmy (15 Dec 2015)

The Bobbit Worm.

That is all....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsqjc4rS9FM


----------



## dimsum (15 Dec 2015)

Oh come on - in the weeks of Star Wars hysteria, no one has made any Jabba the Hutt references to that salamander yet?


----------



## daftandbarmy (15 Dec 2015)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Oh come on - in the weeks of Star Wars hysteria, no one has made any Jabba the Hutt references to that salamander yet?




Forget Jabba the Hutt... it reminds me of the dance floor view when the lights come on in those Fredericton night clubs at closing time.


----------



## daftandbarmy (16 Dec 2015)

Vegetarians: we all knew it, didn't we?

Vegetarians are ruining the environment, and other reasons to fear for humanity

http://news.nationalpost.com/full-comment/vegetarians-are-ruining-the-environment-and-other-reasons-to-fear-for-humanity


----------



## CougarKing (18 Dec 2015)

A cheetah on the loose...in BC?  [:'(

Vancity Buzz



> *So there's a cheetah on the loose in Creston, B.C.*
> By
> Lauren Sundstrom
> 8:11 AM PST, Fri December 18, 2015
> ...


----------



## cupper (18 Dec 2015)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> A cheetah on the loose...in BC?  [:'(
> 
> Vancity Buzz



They can usually be found in short dresses, high heels, lipstick and hanging out in hipster bars.  ;D


----------



## George Wallace (18 Dec 2015)

cupper said:
			
		

> They can usually be found in short dresses, high heels, lipstick and hanging out in hipster bars.  ;D



Younger than Cougars and more energetic and agile.


----------



## dimsum (18 Dec 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Younger than Cougars and more energetic and agile.



In Creston?  Probably cougars who re-found their leopard print dresses from the early 2000s  :nod:


----------



## CougarKing (20 Dec 2015)

Cougars wearing Leopard print dresses aside...here's more info on the cheetah on the lose

CBC



> *Cheetah on the loose might be 'Annie Rose,' known to stalk children*
> 
> The cheetah on the loose in B.C.'s Kootenay region looks like an adult female named "Annie Rose" that is likely to stalk children, says the owner of an Alberta zoo.
> 
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (18 Jan 2016)

When they said, don't ever let the bears see you run, they were right...

(video at the link below)

Yahoo Daily Buzz



> *Video captures excited (and hungry) bears chasing a food truck*
> Lisa Reddy
> The Daily Buzz
> January 14, 2016
> ...


----------



## daftandbarmy (24 Jan 2016)

Massive tapeworm discovered inside man who complained of stomach ache

A 6.2-metre-long (20ft) tapeworm was found by doctors attached to a man’s small intestine after he ate raw meat 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/12114787/Massive-tapeworm-discovered-inside-man-who-complained-of-stomach-ache.html


----------



## George Wallace (28 Jan 2016)

For you Base Jumpers out there: Razor Wire.


http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=6e0_1453844439#YKYtIcGPRfe0QCic.01

or

https://au.news.yahoo.com/world/a/30679393/video-shows-base-jumper-land-in-razor-wire/?cmp=fb


----------



## CougarKing (17 Feb 2016)

??? I just lost all appetite for Unagi/eel in Japanese dishes... (pics at the link below)

Yahoo Daily Buzz



> *Terrifying creature described as “some sort of... eel” washes ashore in Australia*
> 
> Elianna Lev
> The Daily Buzz
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (30 Aug 2016)

Spiders and wolves:  >

Yahoo News



> *Mum Finds Deadly Spider Nest Inside Her Lidl Bananas*
> [Yahoo News]
> August 30, 2016
> 
> ...



CBC



> *Hunters fend off wolves after dog attacked at wilderness camp*
> [CBC]
> August 30, 2016
> 
> ...


----------



## mariomike (30 Aug 2016)

29 Aug 2016

Another reason to watch your kids, clowns who try to lure children into the woods. 
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/south-carolina-clowns_us_57c2f340e4b0267344507f5d


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (30 Aug 2016)

Is Stephen King shooting a movie in South Carolina?


----------



## mariomike (30 Aug 2016)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Is Stephen King shooting a movie in South Carolina?


----------



## daftandbarmy (30 Aug 2016)

People climb trees to escape from bears. What do bears climb trees to escape from?

Yes, that's right, it's the Wolverine!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJ4tyowlVUM


----------



## Teager (30 Aug 2016)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Is Stephen King shooting a movie in South Carolina?



Unfortunately no it's in Oshawa ON.

http://www.durhamregion.com/news-story/6789170--that-s-how-you-make-a-haunted-house-elaborate-set-for-film-of-stephen-king-s-it-being-built-in/


----------



## Colin Parkinson (31 Aug 2016)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> People climb trees to escape from bears. What do bears climb trees to escape from?
> 
> Yes, that's right, it's the Wolverine!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJ4tyowlVUM



I refer to wolverines as dehydrated grizzly bears with a burr up their ass.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (31 Aug 2016)

Colin P said:
			
		

> I refer to wolverines as dehydrated grizzly bears with a burr up their ass.



We grew up calling them the 'Old Man of the Woods.'


----------



## daftandbarmy (8 Aug 2017)

O..... M..... G.....  

A Melbourne teenager says his legs were covered in blood after they were eaten by tiny marine creatures at a Victorian beach.

https://www.theguardian.com/australia-news/2017/aug/07/tiny-meat-loving-marine-creatures-eat-teenagers-legs-at-melbourne-beach


----------



## Colin Parkinson (11 Aug 2017)

Yet another reason not to visit  [


----------



## daftandbarmy (11 Oct 2017)

The cosmic equivalent of a bullet through the sleeve...

House-sized asteroid will pass by Earth at just above satellite altitude 

Nasa says there will be ‘no danger’ when the asteroid 2012 TC4 shaves past Earth at just above the altitude at which most satellites operate on Thursday

https://www.theguardian.com/science/2017/oct/10/house-sized-asteroid-will-pass-by-earth-at-just-above-satellite-altitude


----------



## daftandbarmy (15 Apr 2019)

Killer cassowary: World's most dangerous bird kills Florida owner


ALACHUA, Fla. — A large, flightless bird native to Australia and New Guinea attacked and killed its owner when the man fell on his farm in Florida, authorities said Saturday.

https://vancouversun.com/news/weird/killer-cassowary-worlds-most-dangerous-bird-kills-florida-owner/wcm/1fbed275-9010-40e2-bd0b-408e1ba7737e


----------



## Remius (15 Apr 2019)

I was in Australia decades ago and the news had a story about one of these killing a teenager.  Also one kicked a guy in the chest and stopped his heart.  It's a big bird with a temper.


----------



## brihard (15 Apr 2019)

Remius said:
			
		

> Australia



Of course this critter would be Australian. All my surprise that it would randomly and savagely kill a human with a four inch claw has instantly evaporated.


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Apr 2019)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Of course this critter would be Australian. All my surprise that it would randomly and savagely kill a human with a four inch claw has instantly evaporated.



Cassowary birds - the serial killer disguised as a bird. Positively sociopathic creatures.


----------



## daftandbarmy (15 Apr 2019)

Remius said:
			
		

> I was in Australia decades ago and the news had a story about one of these killing a teenager.  Also one kicked a guy in the chest and stopped his heart.  It's a big bird with a temper.



The perfect mascot for an RCAF CF-18 Sqn I would assume


----------



## Loachman (15 Apr 2019)

Because they're flightless, or because they kill senior citizens?

I thought that those things were poisonous as well, like every other form of life in Australia.


----------



## daftandbarmy (17 Apr 2019)

Killer deer? Who knew....


MELBOURNE, Australia — A man was killed and his wife critically injured on Wednesday when they were attacked by their pet deer on a rural Australian property, police said.

The 46-year-old man entered the stag’s enclosure in the morning at Moyhu in Victoria state, Police Sergeant Paul Pursell said.
“His wife and son heard the commotion and went out to see what was going on,” Pursell told reporters. “His wife entered the enclosure to assist her husband and she was also attacked.”

https://vancouversun.com/news/pet-deer-kills-man-and-injures-wife-in-rural-australia/wcm/6a614307-499e-4366-8f9b-e1bbe5471f5d


----------



## Colin Parkinson (17 Apr 2019)

Clearly a deer and big bird registry is required.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (17 Apr 2019)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Clearly a deer and big bird registry is required.



Please leave Sesame Street out of this!


----------



## Retired AF Guy (17 Apr 2019)

Hamish Seggie said:
			
		

> Cassowary birds - the serial killer disguised as a bird. Positively sociopathic creatures.



Don't forget ostriches, another flightless bird not to be trifled with.


----------



## Scott (18 Apr 2019)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Please leave Sesame Street out of this!



Swedish Chef was going to solve that problem for us.


----------



## mariomike (31 Jul 2019)

Guess this can go here,

Health officials use Tinder and Grindr to find people exposed to sexually transmitted diseases ...from the people they met on Tinder and Grindr. 
https://www.desmoinesregister.com/story/news/health/2019/07/28/tinder-grindr-sexually-transmitted-diseases-gonorrhea-chlamydia-hiv-public-iowa-health-officials/1756673001/


----------



## PMedMoe (31 Jul 2019)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Guess this can go here,
> 
> Health officials use Tinder and Grindr to find people exposed to sexually transmitted diseases ...from the people they met on Tinder and Grindr.
> https://www.desmoinesregister.com/story/news/health/2019/07/28/tinder-grindr-sexually-transmitted-diseases-gonorrhea-chlamydia-hiv-public-iowa-health-officials/1756673001/



Good initiative!!  :nod:


----------



## daftandbarmy (25 Nov 2019)

You're afraid of the wrong things: What evolution made you scared of versus what actually might kill you

Why are we more afraid of snakes than of cars? Of back-alley murder than diabetes? It's evolution. Evolution shapes bodies. It sharpens teeth and reflexes, produces natural camouflage and intimidating plumage. It also shapes minds. Just as the tick is naturally attracted to the smell of mammalian sweat, humans are born with a set of emotional orientations formed over millions of years to help us pass on our genes.

https://www.cbc.ca/life/culture/you-re-afraid-of-the-wrong-things-what-evolution-made-you-scared-of-versus-what-actually-might-kill-you-1.5086576


----------



## Cloud Cover (25 Nov 2019)

Daily thing? Secretary of the Navy if Donald Trump is your President.


----------



## daftandbarmy (21 Mar 2021)

Yet another thing to be afraid of.... lettuce:

B.C. boy permanently brain damaged after eating lettuce contaminated with E. coli​​Experts link E. coli outbreaks in lettuce to nearby cattle farms, increased use of bagged produce



			https://www.cbc.ca/news/marketplace/marketplace-lettuce-contamination-1.5952161


----------



## daftandbarmy (5 May 2021)

Thank you China... at least you can spice up this thread with something really wolrd class, good old days, B Movie scary...



*Huge Chinese rocket core falling ‘out of control’ back to Earth*

A hulking, out-of-control Chinese rocket core is currently pinwheeling around the globe once every 90 minutes, and there’s no telling exactly when — or where — it will come crashing down to Earth in a potentially dangerous re-entry.

The object is a 30-metre tall, 21-tonne leftover from China’s Long March 5B rocket, which carried a piece of its new Tianhe space station into orbit on Apr. 29. The rocket launched its cargo into space before its core tumbled into a chaotic temporary orbit around Earth, where it’s been rapidly circling the planet while slowly falling ever since, SpaceNews reports.

The core, dubbed CZ-5B, was initially expected to make a harmless reentry, but observers say it appears to be falling out of control, making it hard to predict exactly where it will come down. Its path takes it over much of the globe, but projections suggest it could fall as far south as Chile or New Zealand, and as far north as New York State or Ontario.

The booster was travelling at roughly 28,000 kilometres per hour while circling 300 kilometres above the Earth on Tuesday, according to tracking data. At 21 tonnes, experts say it’s large enough to avoid burning up in the atmosphere when it eventually does come down.

“It’s potentially not good,” Jonathan McDowell, an astrophysicist at Harvard University, told The Guardian. He says it will likely fall into the ocean but it could leave a swath of destruction if it falls over land, in what would be the “equivalent of a small plane crash scattered over 100 miles.”

Space agencies typically have plans for disposing of such large pieces of junk, including built-in burners that can knock a core out of orbit when necessary, but that’s not the case with this rocket core. Chinese officials are essentially crossing their fingers and watching, while hoping that it lands in the ocean and not over land.

“What’s bad is that it’s really negligent on China’s part,” McDowell said. “Things more than 10 tonnes, we don’t let them fall out of the sky uncontrolled deliberately.”

Huge Chinese rocket core falling ‘out of control’ back to Earth


----------



## Haggis (6 May 2021)

daftandbarmy said:


> Thank you China... at least you can spice up this thread with something really wolrd class, good old days, B Movie scary...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it lands on Canada I suppose our astronaut-turned-Foreign Affairs Minister Marc Garneau will be assigned to apologize to the Chinese for breaking their rocket with our nation.


----------



## blacktriangle (6 May 2021)

Haggis said:


> If it lands on Canada I suppose our astronaut-turned-Foreign Affairs Minister Marc Garneau will be assigned to apologize to the Chinese for breaking their rocket with our nation.


But it's not their rocket - it originated in nature.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (6 May 2021)

reveng said:


> But it's not their rocket - it originated in nature.


I am sure someone will be along shortly to point out that it is racist to refer to it as a Chinese Rocket...


----------



## daftandbarmy (6 May 2021)

SeaKingTacco said:


> I am sure someone will be along shortly to point out that it is racist to refer to it as a Chinese Rocket...



Well, they did invent them. Because they had to


----------



## OldSolduer (6 May 2021)

SeaKingTacco said:


> I am sure someone will be along shortly to point out that it is racist to refer to it as a Chinese Rocket...


What shall we call it??


----------



## PMedMoe (6 May 2021)

Ha ha, very funny.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (6 May 2021)

PMedMoe said:


> Ha ha, very funny.


Wasn’t directed at you, Moe. Just having a little fun with people who take themselves too seriously.


----------



## Weinie (6 May 2021)

SeaKingTacco said:


> Wasn’t directed at you, Moe. Just having a little fun with people who take themselves too seriously.


Yeah, like who gave authority to the Dutch to claim the oven. Pffft.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (6 May 2021)

OldSolduer said:


> What shall we call it??



CZ-5B-RVOC
Chinese ROCKET VARIENT OF CONCERN


----------



## SeaKingTacco (6 May 2021)

Weinie said:


> Yeah, like who gave authority to the Dutch to claim the oven. Pffft.


I know, right?

And the Italians have never been called to account over stealing pasta from China.


----------



## Good2Golf (6 May 2021)

Weinie said:


> Yeah, like who gave authority to the Dutch to claim the oven. Pffft.


I see what you did there...


----------



## Weinie (6 May 2021)

Good2Golf said:


> I see what you did there...


And don't even get me started on ENGLISH muffins!


----------



## SeaKingTacco (6 May 2021)

Weinie said:


> And don't even get me started on ENGLISH muffins!


You just did!


----------



## CBH99 (6 May 2021)

Between all the Covid nonsense...

Sending plane shipments of much needed PPE - only to find the planes empty...

Secretly buying up all of the PPE in Canada using groups of Chinese 'civilian agents' collecting the PPE & shipping it back to China at the direction of consulates

Taking a number of westerners hostage under the guise of being arrested as criminals, and holding them in harsh conditions with no chance of a fair hearing

Stealing classified and secret info on the F-35 and other projects (in all fairness, Lockheed probably shouldn't have posted them online...ugh), 

Having Chinese agents trying to influence local and federal politics, and Chinese cyber-assets testing their abilities to shut down critical infrastructure here in NA.  (Banking, water treatment plant in Florida, possible connection to a power outage last year in the US, etc)




^^ All things considered, giant parts of a rocket plummeting into us in an uncontrolled manner is probably the least shadiest thing China has done in recent memory


----------



## Harris (6 May 2021)

Weinie said:


> And don't even get me started on ENGLISH muffins!


Or FRENCH Fries or is that FREEDOM Fries?


----------



## daftandbarmy (6 May 2021)

Harris said:


> Or FRENCH Fries or is that FREEDOM Fries?



Poutine has fries and is definitely FRENCH, but not REVOLUTIONARY FRENCH thank goodness


----------



## Blackadder1916 (6 May 2021)

Weinie said:


> And don't even get me started on ENGLISH muffins!



Now, these are English muffins


----------



## daftandbarmy (16 Nov 2021)

That settles it - I'm never going to Egypt, or believe a MGEN 

Scorpions flood Egyptian villages after storm, sting and hospitalize hundreds​Deadly scorpions stung more than 500 people in southern Egypt.

 Scorpions that were flushed from their underground desert homes by recent storms have stung more than 500 people in the governorate of Aswan, in southern Egypt. 

Several days of hail, rainfall and flooding in the region displaced scorpions from their burrows and swept them into close contact with people, according to the Egypt-based news organization Mada. The storms also destroyed buildings, washed out roads, uprooted trees and cut off electricity in parts of Aswan, according to Mada.

 Hundreds of those who were stung required hospitalization, and three of those people died on Nov. 13; however, Aswan Gov. Major-General Ashraf Attiya and the acting health minister denied that those deaths were caused by scorpion stings, Mada reported. 

Scorpions flood Egyptian villages after storm, sting and hospitalize hundreds


----------



## OldSolduer (16 Nov 2021)

daftandbarmy said:


> That settles it - I'm never going to Egypt, or believe a MGEN
> 
> Scorpions flood Egyptian villages after storm, sting and hospitalize hundreds​Deadly scorpions stung more than 500 people in southern Egypt.
> 
> Scorpions that were flushed from their underground desert homes by recent storms have stung more than 500 people in the governorate of Aswan, in southern Egypt.


Brendan Fraser and The Rock will be next in Egypt.....


----------



## daftandbarmy (13 Dec 2021)

Just in case you didn't have enough to be worried about.

You're welcome 



*Analysis: Contrary to popular belief, Eastern Canada is more at risk of earthquakes than perceived*


Most Canadians believe that the greatest national risk of a devastating earthquake lies in British Columbia.

The whole Pacific northwest coast, with its rugged topography and history of the San Francisco and Los Angeles earthquakes farther south, is what typically comes to mind when we talk about the “big one” that has yet to hit. We want to change that perception while there’s time.

A closer look at the complex factors at play, both under and on the Earth’s surface, shows that some of the worst risk is actually where Canadians are probably least expecting it: in a zone running from the Great Lakes to the St. Lawrence River that includes major cities like Toronto, Hamilton, Ottawa, Montréal and Québec City.


Analysis: Contrary to popular belief, Eastern Canada is more at risk of earthquakes than perceived


----------



## Good2Golf (13 Dec 2021)

Meh.  They happen all the time in Eastern Ontario.  I’ve needed two hands to count the good ones.  About half and half, good translational rockers and short vertical hops.  Not sure who McMaster polled, but people who are at least remotely aware of their surrounding no that Canadian Shield is a good bump zone…

Probably some more proxy dissing of others by the ‘not going to happen here’ crowd in BC. 😉


----------



## lenaitch (13 Dec 2021)

Insert comments about 'fault lines' around the Ottawa River here:

😁


----------



## medicineman (13 Dec 2021)

daftandbarmy said:


> Just in case you didn't have enough to be worried about.
> 
> You're welcome
> 
> ...


This happened when I was in St Jean on my French course: https://www.cbc.ca/archives/entry/earthquakes-and-tsunamis-quebec-shaken

At first we thought there was a big party going on in the Mega we weren't invited to...


----------



## Blackadder1916 (13 Dec 2021)

medicineman said:


> This happened when I was in St Jean on my French course: https://www.cbc.ca/archives/entry/earthquakes-and-tsunamis-quebec-shaken
> 
> At first we thought there was a big party going on in the Mega we weren't invited to...



I was in the Officers Mess at Uplands having a nice single malt when the shaking started.  While we had no problems holding on to our glasses, the tremors knocked glassware and a few bottles off the backbar, including the bottle of whiskey I was sampling.


----------



## Weinie (13 Dec 2021)

Blackadder1916 said:


> I was in the Officers Mess at Uplands having a nice single malt when the shaking started.  While we had no problems holding on to our glasses, the tremors knocked glassware and a few bottles off the backbar, *including the bottle of whiskey I was sampling.*


Alcohol abuse.


----------

